# direct tv usb port from the hd dvr



## etiennea2001 (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone knows how to use the direct tv usb port from the hd dvr (located in the front left panel) :sure:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

etiennea2001 said:


> Anyone knows how to use the direct tv usb port from the hd dvr (located in the front left panel) :sure:


Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s

As for how to use the USB port, you can't. It's not currently enabled for anything.

AFAIK, the only use for a USB port on an HR2x is for the AM21(add-on off the air module) and that's the rear port at that.

Sorry. :grin:

Mike


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s
> 
> As for how to use the USB port, you can't. It's not currently enabled for anything.
> 
> ...


It will also work to recharge USB powered devices...and if you really want to use it to control the HRsx-series box, and you know how to program commands through an RS-232 interface...other than that...nothing.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> AFAIK, the only use for a USB port on an HR2x is for the AM21(add-on off the air module) and that's the rear port at that.


There is no difference between the front and rear ports. You could hook the AM21 up to the front if you wanted, but that would be rather unsightly.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the HD DVR forum.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

mobandit said:


> It will also work to recharge USB powered devices...and if you really want to use it to control the HRsx-series box, and you know how to program commands through an RS-232 interface...other than that...nothing.


+1 for charging stuff. Mine gets full time Wii-mote charging duty. Unlike the Wii, the USB ports on the DVR are always active, even when it's off.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

mdavej;2321406 Mine gets full time Wii-mote charging duty. Unlike the Wii said:


> Sorry for the OT. You can change the setting on the Wii so the USB stays on all the time.
> 
> -mk


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s
> 
> As for how to use the USB port, you can't. It's *not currently enabled for anything*.
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice to lie to a new user here... Now what kind of impression are they gonna have of us now? :lol:

- Merg


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Wow! Nice to lie to a new user here... Now what kind of impression are they gonna have of us now? :lol:
> 
> - Merg


Heyyy. He said AFAIK (As far as I know).
Cmon now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's get back to topic, please.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The USB port on DirecTV DVR's is a fully-functional two way control port which can be used to control the DVR or monitor it's status/functions.

Instructions (and compatible USB --> serial port hardware) on how to use the port for this function can be found in the "DirecTV Set Top Box Information for the Installer" publication available on the web. (do a search for it)


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I use the USB port for serial control from a PC with some PC scripts that turns on the HR / switches to a channel, turns on DP and sets that channel and goes back to the foreground tuner. There's a complete description thread somewhere, just search 'serial control'.

USB > Serial ports from Monoprice work great. 

It also powers a USB fan.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> There is no difference between the front and rear ports. You could hook the AM21 up to the front if you wanted, but that would be rather unsightly.


True but why would you want to?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Wow! Nice to lie to a new user here... Now what kind of impression are they gonna have of us now? :lol:
> 
> - Merg


Sorry, I forgot about the RS-232. 

It's not a usual use for the the USB port but it does do it.

:grin:

Mike


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> True but why would you want to?


I can't imagine why you would, just pointing out that you could.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Sorry, I forgot about the RS-232.
> 
> It's not a usual use for the the USB port but it does do it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but a fellow former submariner had your back...I pointed out the RS-232 control in my post which immediately followed yours...


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I use the USB port on my HR20 to power a fan, which has lowered the inside temp (as reported in system info) by 20 degrees.

SMK


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

etiennea2001 said:


> Anyone knows how to use the direct tv usb port from the hd dvr (located in the front left panel) :sure:


What are you interested in using it for?


----------

